# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  man nerāda bildes :(

## marts4

Bildes kas ir forumā man rāda Image un viss citas boldes rāda . ko man  darīt?

----------


## GuntisK

Drošvien bildez.lv uzkāries. Man arī daudzas nerāda.

----------


## Mairis

bildez.lv neiet jau kādu mēnesi!

----------


## Vikings

Nu bāc man uz viņiem visu topiku bildes bija uzmestas. Biju svēti pārliecināts, ka tie nu nekad nenogrūs. Cerēsim, ka pacelsies atkal.

----------


## marts4

tad jums arī rādās image man rādija veselu strīpu.

----------

